# Prodiamine 65WDG & Celsius Just Showed Up!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

My delivery just showed up with the real stuff for the first time - Celsius, Prodiamine, and Pro-Sedge!

I know I can and keep reading the directions, but it's a lot so I'd like to hear from people that have this system down!

Prodiamine - After reading the mixing instructions, I am absolutely lost on how to mix this stuff and how much to spray on my yard. I will be using a 3-4 gallon backpack sprayer for applying this. It says .36-.83 ounces per 1000/sq ft. Help plz! 
-How much do I mix into a 4 gal sprayer and how thick do I spray this stuff on? 
-Can I do when grass is wet?
-Do I need to water in?

Celsius - Little less confusing, will be spot spraying from one gallon sprayer. Says .057-.113 oz per gallon of water. 
-What strength should I use here on my GA Bermuda lawn? 
-Do I need a surfactant?
-Will Dawn Dish Soap suffice? I noticed after adding some Dawn to my 2,4-D the other day the weeds I sprayed (3 days ago) are already dying.

Appreciate the help and sorry for all the questions. Just looking for a quick instruction rundown from some people who have used these products before as the instructions are very involved on the bottles haha.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> My delivery just showed up with the real stuff for the first time - Celsius, Prodiamine, and Pro-Sedge!
> 
> I know I can and keep reading the directions, but it's a lot so I'd like to hear from people that have this system down!
> 
> ...


Have you measured your yard?

I measured mine into manageable areas; front yard, back yard, left side of the driveway, sidewall strip, etc.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

There is alot of info on this forum with many many pages on prodiamine and rate and usage. it will tell you so much more than i ever could.
1) get a gram scale if you dont have one Its so much more accurate and inexpensive and easierwhen you have to measure 0.38 oz
Yes water in your prodiamine.
Do alot of reading on calibrating your sprayer. There isnt a one size fits all everyone is different. Many topics on youtube and this forum on sprayer calibration.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For the Prodiamine, 0.83oz per thousand is the max annual rate for Bermuda. You will divide that by the number of applications you plan to make to ensure year round pre-e control. I use two, some use 3-4. I would err on the side of split applications until you get everything under control and are comfortable with your sprayer calibration. The goal is to have a good pre-e barrier at the times when weed germination is most active in your area. The Prodiamine label calls for 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days following application. You will need to calibrate your sprayer to determine how much carrier (water) is necessary to apply the appropriate amount of product to your lawn. If you don't know how to do that, read up on it (there are numerous posts about it here on TLF) and come back with any specific questions you may have. We're glad to help.

For the Celsius, 0.113oz per gallon of water to treat 1k square feet is the max rate. Use the label rate for the weed(s) that you are trying to control (they are listed in tables on the label). Here again, you will need to calibrate your sprayer to know how much product you are applying (1 gallon per thousand is a common rate for many products). The Celsius label does recommend adding non-ionic surfactant (NIS) to the spray solution. For difficult to control weeds, they recommend using methylated seed oil (MSO) at a rate of 0.5-1% v/v. I do not use MSO when temps are high. I have never used Dawn dish soap as a spray adjuvant, so I can't help you there. NIS and MSO are cheap, so I use what the product label calls for.

All of this is no substitute for reading and understanding the label yourself though. The only thing scary about most product labels are the number of words and the size of the font. Read them, and come back with any questions you may have. You can do this. :thumbup:

And I echo everything Telly and Movingshrub suggested. :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Got it, appreciate the help everyone!

For the Prodiamine I'm going to mark lawn off into 1k square ft sections. Then start with just using water first and see how a gallon does on each 1k square foot section. Plan would be twice a year and then .415 oz in 1 gallon per 1k square foot section.

On the right track now?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> For the Celsius, 0.113oz per gallon of water to treat 1k square feet is the max rate. Use the label rate for the weed(s) that you are trying to control (they are listed in tables on the label). Here again, you will need to calibrate your sprayer to know how much product you are applying (1 gallon per thousand is a common rate for many products). The Celsius label does recommend adding non-ionic surfactant (NIS) to the spray solution. For difficult to control weeds, they recommend using methylated seed oil (MSO) at a rate of 0.5-1% v/v. I do not use MSO when temps are high. I have never used Dawn dish soap as a spray adjuvant, so I can't help you there. NIS and MSO are cheap, so I use what the product label calls for.


For the Celsius, really just need to spot spray. So I would use the .113oz in a 1 gallon sprayer and then just spot spray, correct?

Sorry for any dumb questions - completely knew to the mix-your-own stuff here!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Simon's video is good place to start on sprayer calibration:

https://youtu.be/pQ5U0Y_zPzo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> For the Celsius, really just need to spot spray. So I would use the .113oz in a 1 gallon sprayer and then just spot spray, correct?
> 
> Sorry for any dumb questions - completely new to the mix-your-own stuff here!


Yes, but that 1 gallon should cover ~1,000 square feet. If you sprayed that 0.113oz over 2k, you would be under-applying the product. If you sprayed it over 500ft2, you would be over-applying. Make sense?

From the label:

*For spot applications, add the specified product rate of 0.057-0.113 oz (1.6-3.2g) to 1 gallon water. One gallon of spray solution will treat up to 1,000 sq ft.*​
And no worries - that's why we're here! :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My approach, although not exactly perfect, was to figure out how much product I needed to apply over the area, and then figure out the minimum water (which is just designed to be the carrier for the product, especially in the case of pre-em).

My backyard is 7,000 sqft. I applied prodiamine 65WDG at the 0.75lb/acre. That translates into 0.27 ounces of prodiamine, per 1,000 sqft. I have 7,000 sqft so 0.27 * 7 = 1.89 ounces of prodiamine.

The prodiamine directions indicate a minimum of 0.5gallons per 1,000 sqft. So, I'd need to mix 1.89 ounces of product into at least 3.5 gallons of water. You can use more water than that as you want, so long as the entire mixture is evenly spread over the entire area, which results in the prodiamine being evenly applied.

In my case, my sprayer holds 12 gallons. I walk the entire yard - north-south, east-west, and just keep repeating until I've used all the water.

I'd hold off on blanket spraying until you've at least gotten some experience applying the prodiamine.

Lastly, I'd highly discourage blanket Celsius at all unless really needed.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > For the Celsius, really just need to spot spray. So I would use the .113oz in a 1 gallon sprayer and then just spot spray, correct?
> ...


Yup got it!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> My approach, although not exactly perfect, was to figure out how much product I needed to apply over the area, and then figure out the minimum water (which is just designed to be the carrier for the product, especially in the case of pre-em).
> 
> My backyard is 7,000 sqft. I applied prodiamine 65WDG at the 0.75lb/acre. That translates into 0.27 ounces of prodiamine, per 1,000 sqft. I have 7,000 sqft so 0.27 * 7 = 1.89 ounces of prodiamine.
> 
> ...


Makes sense!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Can I apply to a wet lawn??


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Can I apply to a wet lawn??


Can you apply pre-emergent to a wet lawn? For sprayed prodiamine, yes.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Can I apply to a wet lawn??
> ...


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

One more thing that has me perplexed. I used this backpack sprayer (which works great) to spray glyphosate around my fence as well as our hunting club food plots prior to planting. I figured I could flush it out and use it for pre-emergent spraying as well.

1. Should I use keep separate sprayers for pre-emergent vs weed killers?

2. See pic - How can I flush this type of sprayer if this bulb inside the tank stays full of water? I'm nervous I'd spray glyphosate on my yard due to never getting it completely flushed. If only using one sprayer and flushing it out would a diaphragm sprayer be a better option?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> One more thing that has me perplexed. I used this backpack sprayer (which works great) to spray glyphosate around my fence as well as our hunting club food plots prior to planting. I figured I could flush it out and use it for pre-emergent spraying as well.
> 
> 1. Should I use keep separate sprayers for pre-emergent vs weed killers?
> 
> 2. See pic - How can I flush this type of sprayer if this bulb inside the tank stays full of water? I'm nervous I'd spray glyphosate on my yard due to never getting it completely flushed. If only using one sprayer and flushing it out would a diaphragm sprayer be a better option?


I can't see the photo due to my work network. With that being said, on a lot of things you can triple rinse and that is more than sufficient.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing that has me perplexed. I used this backpack sprayer (which works great) to spray glyphosate around my fence as well as our hunting club food plots prior to planting. I figured I could flush it out and use it for pre-emergent spraying as well.
> ...


Basically a little tank inside the tank that there is no way to flush. It's always full. I do not see how I could completely remove the glyphosate.

Worst case I could just label this sprayer for glyphosate and get another for the pre-emergent.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm curious to see what others says, but I'd just run water through it several times.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> ...I'd just run water through it several times.


+1


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

What's the shelf life on Celsius if stored inside and not left in hot garage?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> What's the shelf life on Celsius if stored inside and not left in hot garage?


According to this, https://www.domyown.com/why-does-my-bottle-of-celsius-have-two-year-old-manufacture-date-qa-10416.html

five years.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

That's not bad! Nice!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Sprayed everything in the front with Celsius, doing the back this evening. Hopefully applying the Prodiamine tomorrow!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Sprayed everything in the front with Celsius, doing the back this evening. Hopefully applying the Prodiamine tomorrow!


Did you pick up some NIS? And got your sprayer calibration all figured out? I'm not going to lie - it's a little disturbing to hear that you're running full tilt after sounding so unsure about everything just a few short hours ago. :shock:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm a quick learner ha! Just had to make sense of the pre-emergent application. Gonna skip on the NIS for now due to what you previously said and see if it works without it (I did add 3 drops of Dawn to sprayer) and will only spray Prodiamine 
tomorrow after a good practice run with just water if it all works out and I can find everything I need for sprayer at HD tonight.

Also picking up a rolling tape to measure exact size of my lawn.

Thanks to many of you on this thread, I had my lawn looking amazing last year with my new mower and want to better that this year, so I need to get on these weeds. The random temp rise and steady rain has brought a ton of weeds I do not normally see this time of year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> ...Gonna skip on the NIS for now due to what you previously said and see if it works without it (I did add 3 drops of Dawn to sprayer)...


But I said:



Ware said:


> ...The Celsius label does recommend adding non-ionic surfactant (NIS) to the spray solution. For difficult to control weeds, they recommend using methylated seed oil (MSO) at a rate of 0.5-1% v/v. I do not use MSO when temps are high. I have never used Dawn dish soap as a spray adjuvant, so I can't help you there. NIS and MSO are cheap, so I use what the product label calls for...


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Also picking up a rolling tape to measure exact size of my lawn.


You can probably get close enough using the google measuring tool on your yard. However, no harm in being accurate.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm not going to lie - it's a little disturbing to hear that you're running full tilt after sounding so unsure about everything just a few short hours ago. :shock:


Over/under on this turning into a lawn renovation thread?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > ...Gonna skip on the NIS for now due to what you previously said and see if it works without it (I did add 3 drops of Dawn to sprayer)...
> ...


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Also picking up a rolling tape to measure exact size of my lawn.
> ...


Yup!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to lie - it's a little disturbing to hear that you're running full tilt after sounding so unsure about everything just a few short hours ago. :shock:
> ...


Huh?? Still pretty new at this forum...

If you're asking me, I'd be happy to take pictures along the way.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Understood and I will probably end up getting some MSO since you say that's what you use. You seem to know what you're talking about haha!


Again, I keep both NIS and MSO on hand, and use each when appropriate.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Also picking up a rolling tape to measure exact size of my lawn.
> ...


This would save me some $$, just played with it and seems to be pretty darn close. Think it's accurate enough to safely use?

I guess I have about 6,600 sq ft total using this website to measure.

EDIT: More than that, forgot about small side yard.

http://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Understood and I will probably end up getting some MSO since you say that's what you use. You seem to know what you're talking about haha!
> ...


Got it, I'll def get some!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's what I came up with, 7 different 1000 square foot sections.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Sprayed everything in the front with Celsius, doing the back this evening. Hopefully applying the Prodiamine tomorrow!


Is this a spot spray or broadcast spray?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayed everything in the front with Celsius, doing the back this evening. Hopefully applying the Prodiamine tomorrow!
> ...


This is for the Prodiamine and would be a broadcast.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more clear, I was talking about when you sprayed the Celsius?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Just a spot spray with the Celsius. Just hit every weed I saw.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to lie - it's a little disturbing to hear that you're running full tilt after sounding so unsure about everything just a few short hours ago. :shock:
> ...


Hey I/my yard resembles that remark! I'll say 6 weeks.

@Kustrud Go get some NIS from Tractor Supply, it's pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Regarding NIS, you can also try the local co-op.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Just ordered some off Amazon!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

What's the best spray nozzle for the pre emergent? Just a fan tip I'm assuming?

Also, do I need a pressure regulator so that it is perfectly even?

EDIT: Looks like I meant do I need a constant flow piece?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> What's the best spray nozzle for the pre emergent? Just a fan tip I'm assuming?


Here


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best spray nozzle for the pre emergent? Just a fan tip I'm assuming?
> ...


That sounds so familiar.



Movingshrub said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Which tip? Ha ha. Are you sure you want to go down that rabbit hole? Prepare yourself... Go here
> ...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


Ha ha. Yep. I did opt for the red pill. Glad I did too.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, just read through all of those threads so thank you all once again!

Ordered all the wand parts and a nice new 1 gallon Pro Series Sprayer!

Gosh this is getting out of control!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, only thing I cannot find is a 15 PSI CF valve, which is obviously an important piece to all of this! Any ideas?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Alright, only thing I cannot find is a 15 PSI CF valve, which is obviously an important piece to all of this! Any ideas?


Not a requirement.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Try this link

https://connect.altec.com/product/Calibration-Aids/Gate-CFV15YTJT-Constant-Flow-Valve-15-PSI-1116-Threads/970721761/970721761?_requestid=1306331


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Perfect, thank you! Trying to do all of this as accurately as possible.

Slowed down a bit after listening to everyone and reading through everything today haha. Now gotta wait for stuff to show up!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Should I use something like this when applying my Prodiamine?

Seems like it'd be much easier to keep track of my sections I am working on.

"Mark-It-Blue"
Monterey Mark-It Blue Post Weed Control Marking Locater All Natural Spray Solution - 8 oz LG1130


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Should I use something like this when applying my Prodiamine?
> 
> Seems like it'd be much easier to keep track of my sections I am working on.
> 
> ...


I used it the first time but haven't used it since. I just made sure everything was wet and at a certain point, I think just having a system or pattern goes a lot further to ensuring total coverage.

With that being said, it's also useful when spot spraying a bunch of weeds, so you don't spray the same are multiple times.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah I think I'll get some to be safe!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Wear shoes and clothes you are okay with being stained blue


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Wear shoes and clothes you are okay with being stained blue


Ha, good point!


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

..... and don't get it on the driveway. You will never hear the end of it. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Others have given you a lot of guidance. The one thing that helped the first time was to use my sprayer with one gallon of water on 1k sqft of dry driveway. You will see the pattern better. You will see how to get the height of the nozzle so it is even. You will also see your walking pace and see how much water is left or missing after the 1k is done. It is the best 20min investment into spraying.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

g-man said:


> Others have given you a lot of guidance. The one thing that helped the first time was to use my sprayer with one gallon of water on 1k sqft of dry driveway. You will see the pattern better. You will see how to get the height of the nozzle so it is even. You will also see your walking pace and see how much water is left or missing after the 1k is done. It is the best 20min investment into spraying.


That's a great idea - will def do this first!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> ..... and don't get it on the driveway. You will never hear the end of it. Don't ask me how I know.


Noted!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Try this link
> 
> https://connect.altec.com/product/Calibration-Aids/Gate-CFV15YTJT-Constant-Flow-Valve-15-PSI-1116-Threads/970721761/970721761?_requestid=1306331


Thanks for finding that - I searched the Altec site but couldn't find it. They must have bought the Minnesota Wanner company. I'll update the links in the Wand thread.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@dfw_pilot , I think Minnesota Wanner company was bought out. Their link auto directs to the altec website.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

What I did to calibrate my nozzle and my Chapin 97900 sprayer was to get some of the landscaping flags, and mark off the 4 corners of a 1K rectangle. That helped me see what my spray rate was for the hand can as well as the push sprayer.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Lawn is starting to green and with all these weeds showing up I'm assuming I can go ahead and apply my Prodiamine this weekend if I get all my stuff delivered right?

Go ahead and scalp too??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're doing both soon, I would apply the Prodiamine after the scalp.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What I did to calibrate my nozzle and my Chapin 97900 sprayer was to get some of the landscaping flags, and mark off the 4 corners of a 1K rectangle. That helped me see what my spray rate was for the hand can as well as the push sprayer.


Good tip!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> If you're doing both soon, I would apply the Prodiamine after the scalp.


Got it, will scalp first!

I need to get on it, it's all happening a lot earlier than last year!

Can't wait to see the results this year, switched from an old rotary to my TruCut 27 last year half way through the season, again thanks to y'all haha!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

So I just had these two sprayers delivered and am hoping to only keep one. Which would you recommend and why? Would the DWF Wand I am putting together be able to work on the backpack sprayer? It came with a 21 PSI CF valve which I was unaware of when I ordered, but I am assuming the pieces I ordered from the DFW wand thread will yield a better setup. Can I make it work with this sprayer too?

The backpack sprayer obviously holds more and would be more efficient in general to use. But is also more cumbersome to get out and spray around. Also is probably more of a pain to flush between pre-emergent and Celsius.

Curious on your thoughts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would just stick with the OEM setup on that backpack unless you just want to change it. You should be able to drop TeeJet nozzles in that cap, and it is already setup with a CF valve.

As to keeping both, it's nice to have a small pump sprayer around for mixing up a gallon of something to spot spray. I would ditch the adjustable cone nozzle though. If you have already ordered the wand parts and don't mind the investment in a couple nice sprayers, you could build out the wand for the one gallon can and be set for a long time.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would just stick with the OEM setup on that backpack unless you just want to change it. You should be able to drop TeeJet nozzles in that cap, and it is already setup with a CF valve.
> 
> As to keeping both, it's nice to have a small pump sprayer around for mixing up a gallon of something to spot spray. I would ditch the adjustable cone nozzle though. If you have already ordered the wand parts and don't mind the investment in a couple nice sprayers, you could build out the wand for the one gallon can and be set for a long time.


Yeah I was thinking that! My OCD will get the better of me then and of course want to have matching wands lol! If that's the case, can I set one up like I ordered for the backpack easily?

Also, is it OK to leave Celsius mixed up and sitting in a sprayer for a while?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Yeah I was thinking that! My OCD will get the better of me then and of course want to have matching wands lol! If that's the case, can I set one up like I ordered for the backpack easily?


Yeah, it would be easy to do if you wanted them to look the same - it just wouldn't really do anything that the OEM wand isn't doing, except maybe being able to add a tip strainer.



Kustrud said:


> Also, is it OK to leave Celsius mixed up and sitting in a sprayer for a while?


This is addressed in the mixing instructions on the label (p.3). Read it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

...or you could incorporate a QD setup and use the dfw_wand on both sprayers.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Also, is it OK to leave Celsius mixed up and sitting in a sprayer for a while?


This is addressed in the mixing instructions on the label (p.3). Read it. 
[/quote]

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> ...or you could incorporate a QD setup and use the dfw_wand on both sprayers.


Just tried them both out, I'm going to use the backpack sprayer for all applications. I had a Field King backpack sprayer that was a pain to flush and the wand sucked! This one is WAY nicer and works excellent, especially with that CF valve! I like the pressure gauge on the wand too! I'll eventually put my dfw wand on here I believe. Super nice sprayer though, more than happy with it! Way easier to use than the single gallon as well.

Any preference on a 15 psi vs a 21 psi CF valve?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Will Celsius kill this stuff?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't had issues with Celsius taking care of any of my broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> I haven't had issues with Celsius taking care of any of my broadleaf weeds.


Cool, thanks!

Thanks for all the help, y'all seriously saved me hours of reading and researching this stuff. Awesome forum!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Will Celsius kill this stuff?


Celsius isn't exactly known for a quick kill so be patient.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Will Celsius kill this stuff?
> ...


Yeah I figured, was just curious. I can already see most of what I sprayed wilting and starting to die!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

So I do not have time to scalp my yard this weekend, maybe not even next. I really need to get my Prodiamine down so these these weeds stop!

Ware, I know you suggested scalping first but if I put it down now and then scalp in two weeks will I be ok? Or should I still scalp first?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> So I do not have time to scalp my yard this weekend, maybe not even next. I really need to get my Prodiamine down so these these weeds stop!
> 
> Ware, I know you suggested scalping first but if I put it down now and then scalp in two weeks will I be ok? Or should I still scalp first?


You can go ahead and spray anytime - I'd just make sure it is adequately watered in before removing all the dormant top growth. The thought there is that you don't want to spray it and then remove it before it has had a chance to be washed down into the soil. :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > So I do not have time to scalp my yard this weekend, maybe not even next. I really need to get my Prodiamine down so these these weeds stop!
> ...


Perfect - thanks!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Almost done spraying the Prodiamine. Have 2k square feet left to go and it looks like its going to come out about just right!

Now need some rain tomorrow!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Hahah That'd be perfect!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Now with having Celsius for weeds in and around my lawn, I also have some glyphosate for stuff outside of my yard.

Are there any other post-emergents I would need for weeds in Bermuda grass in GA?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Now with having Celsius for weeds in and around my lawn, I also have some glyphosate for stuff outside of my yard.
> 
> Are there any other post-emergents I would need for weeds in Bermuda grass in GA?


Celsius will provide a "broad spectrum" of weed control. It's not labeled for everything, but I wouldn't run out and buy anything else until you need it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Now with having Celsius for weeds in and around my lawn, I also have some glyphosate for stuff outside of my yard.
> ...


If you start getting sedges in your lawn later this year, you will want to look into maybe getting some Certainty but I would cross that bridge when/if you get there. :thumbup:

+1 to what Ware said though


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Now with having Celsius for weeds in and around my lawn, I also have some glyphosate for stuff outside of my yard.
> ...


Prodiamine will control a good 80%+ of your grassy weeds from every germinating. Celsius is good for broadleaf and some grassy weeds as well. You can hand brush glyphosate onto any crab or goose grass that shows up.

Sedges are a different story entirely. You can do Certainity, sedgehammer, katana, monument and revolver, plus some others I can't remember. Don't go out and buy it unless you have a requirement.

So long as you don't have a problem with poa, your prodiamine app should cover you.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Now with having Celsius for weeds in and around my lawn, I also have some glyphosate for stuff outside of my yard.
> ...


Alright, I'll sit back for another week or so and see what happens to what I sprayed. Appreciate it!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


I did buy 1 small pack of ProSedge to have on hand just in case!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


I do have a couple small spots with Poa, but nothing I could not just hand-pull if the Celsius does not kill it.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Got all my stuff for the wand in. Ordered the wrong size CF valve though, I think I clicked the wrong thing because I made sure I knew what size to get. Gotta send it back and get another...

Before I do - which one should I get with a backpack sprayer? The 15 or the 21 PSI? I had ordered the 15 initially but may think I would prefer the 21 PSI after using the CF valve that came with my OEM wand.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

What do I need to put this

Onto this

Cut it off and use a clamp??

Or will I need a new hose?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a clamp. Remove or cut the hose from the bottom of the OEM wand and slide it onto the barbed fitting at the base of the dfw_wand. Tighten clamp.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Just a clamp. Remove or cut the hose from the bottom of the OEM wand and slide it onto the barbed fitting at the base of the dfw_wand. Tighten clamp.


Was hoping so - thanks!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Just had a great idea (at least I think) for spot spraying small amounts. Did not like the idea of making a a gallon of Celsius and throwing most of it away.....

So this filled to bottom rib is exactly 1/4 gallon - so added .028 oz of Celsius, squirt of NIS, and spot sprayed anything I missed from a week and a half ago. Worked great! Granted you will have to bend over a bit here and there but you can do a nice "mist" or more of a squirt. Half way in between was perfect for a small spot spraying job and hardly used any Celsius.

That's how much was left when I finished.

Just an idea for anyone.


----------



## Jeremy_c (Feb 18, 2018)

So how long does celcius usually take before you start seeing stuff die? I sprayed 4 days ago, and no change. Weeds still seem to be thriving. All of it. Broad leaf and grassy stuff.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Jeremy_c

*From the label:
"Weed growth ceases within hours after application of CELSIUS WG HERBICIDE. Symptoms progress from yellowing
or reddening/purpling to necrosis, resulting in control of weeds within 1-4 weeks after application, depending on the sensitivity of the weed and environmental conditions. Weed control is more rapid when soil temperatures are above 65 degrees, when soil moisture is adequate for weed growth, and when weeds are not under environmental stress (e.g. drought)."*

I would expect a few weeks since the soil temp is not ideal yet.


----------



## Jeremy_c (Feb 18, 2018)

I red that, but was curious about real world results. Thanks!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jeremy_c said:


> So how long does celcius usually take before you start seeing stuff die? I sprayed 4 days ago, and no change. Weeds still seem to be thriving. All of it. Broad leaf and grassy stuff.


In my experience, 7 days at the earliest, more like 14-21 days depending on the weed, time of year/temps.


----------

